# Ski Sundown 12/19/2008



## severine (Dec 19, 2008)

Just found this in my email box from about 30 minutes ago:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Where is everyone? Sitting in the lodge?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2008)

i was out there earlier.  skied with dowhill04 for a few hours.  snow started just about when i got there and got heavy real fast.  which is a good thing cause the bumps were rough.  But they got progressively better and by my last 4 or 5 runs were approaching pure sweetness.  the troughs on temptor were still ice but you could just launch from bump to bump as those were getting soft.  I can only imagine how good it is now.

Just saw some totals on the 6 o'clock news and new hartford was coming in at 7 1/2" and still snowing like mad.  Its a super light dry snow also so no chance of it freezing up.  

i'll be there tomorrow night come hell or highwater.  should still be good although i dont think anything short of 3 feet will hide the troughs on temptor.  they are real deep and real icey.  slam bam thank you ma'am is the way to ski those things now.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like some good skiing to be had there.

How were the roads?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like some good skiing to be had there.
> 
> How were the roads?




roads werent that bad.  probably awful by now though.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 19, 2008)

Just got back in from Sundown. Skied with the group from around 3:30 until 6pm. The snow was really coming down the entire time I was out on the hill. Probably a good 6 or 7 inches on the ground already. Everything was skiing really nice and the bumps where silky smooth. The roads where actually better on the way home than on the way up.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 19, 2008)

The bumps in that picture look pretty sweet!  Still the only seeded bumps in NE?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2008)

just got home. great night. more later.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2008)

powbmps said:


> The bumps in that picture look pretty sweet!  Still the only seeded bumps in NE?




funny thing is by now, you would never know they were seeded at all.  its been almost a month since they were catted and its rained about 10 inches, been 60 degrees, had connecticuts finest gapers all over them and had snow blown on them probably 8 times.  oh and did i mention the couple of whales on there?  they ski like some kind of amusement park ride.  so much fun.  only negative is the length, its just over too fast.


----------



## rueler (Dec 19, 2008)

It was a great night out there with you guys!! I agree with the driving assessment...way smoother ride home than on the way up. I was surprised to see a over a foot at my house and it seemed as only 6 or 7 inches that we skied...I'm sure they caught up to that foot mark by now...or gone past it...it's still puking out here!! I'm going to the local park in about 10 minutes...there's an old defunct ski run that's about 400' vert. hope the late night crew keeps rocking right to the last chair!! Great skiing guys!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2008)

lots of fun tonight. impressive group of skiers out there. 

i got on my first chair at 1:50 PM. First run down temptor was a little hairy, 1 inch of powder of icey bumps.  But with each run it got better and better, "beyond epic" was what someone said 

It was fun seeing the snow pile up on the lift tower each ride up.  I called it quits about 6:30 or so.  ride home was fine, just slow behind a quad of plows on RT 8.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i got on my first chair at 1:50 PM. First run down temptor was a little hairy, 1 inch of powder of icey bumps.  But with each run it got better and better, "beyond epic" was what someone said



its funny you say that.  I left as you were getting on the lift for your first run.  They wouldnt let me on for "one more".   my ticket had expired 2 minutes earlier. Anyway,  I thought the bumps were fantastic when i left.  but then again, you should've seen them before even that inch fell.  

they were ruff like rufus.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

Great night. Got to the mountain about 2:20 and clicked in about 2:30. Nor'easter bumps were already nice. Temptor was a little sketch, but very skiable. It obviously got better throughout the night, but the slick troughs never fully disappeared. I skied all over that run, but kept coming back to the money line with the snowmaking whale drop off. That line proved to be the best all night. Skied right to the closing bell with two 15 minute breaks and one 20 minute dinner break. That's a lot of bumps, but nothing compared to downhill04's epic *11 hour* attack on Temptor! :-o

Good crew tonight. Let's see in no particular order we had: Greg, bvibert, mondeo, rueler, WoodCore, johnnypoach, Madroch, powhunter, Mikey1, Grassi21, gmcunni, downhill04, MR. evil and ishovelsnow for a run. I think that was it. Sorry if I missed anybody. They picked up about 10-ish inches, at least according to my unscientific estimate by looking at the bottom of the lift towers. Probably really closer to a foot since those are in the protected liftline. Nice light snow, no mixing at all.

Great night with nice company. mondeo was killing it. Ripping bumps, kossacks, twisters, twister-spread attempts, crosses. He was banging for sure. He's going to be the sleeper in the bump comps.

We got some vid.


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian says he had fun but he's too tired to post.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian says he had fun but he's too tired to post.



Baby.


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Baby.


He's currently sleeping like one, too.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian says he had fun but he's too tired to post.



I'm almost there, but after a day like today I just need to chill for bit. Figure I'll watch TV for half an hour or so.

Epic, though.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

*Video*

Enjoy and good night.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2008)

Why does it say "Private Video"?


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Why does it say "Private Video"?



Fixed. Vimeo is doing that by default it seems.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work everyone!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2008)

My money is on the guy in the orange coat with grey sleeves to win the bump comp.

Looks like you guys had lots of fun out there.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> My money is on the guy in the orange coat with grey sleeves to win the bump comp.
> 
> Looks like you guys had lots of fun out there.



Downhill04. He was ripping it, and had been there since 10AM. Definitely a contender.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Enjoy and good night.



High res is *HERE*.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

Great skiing by everyone. Once MR. evil got the nerve to let them run a bit he did great, especially on the lower angle bumps. rueler is not only a great mountain biker, but rips on skis. WoodCore too. Big props to Madroch too who apparently is just getting back into skiing after an 18 year hiatus. You wouldn't know it the way he was ripping those bumps last night.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2008)

You need to list who is wearing what color.

I know, I should of been there and I would know this stuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You need to list who is wearing what color.
> 
> I know, I should of been there and I would know this stuff.



i was the one moving slowly in the opening scene.  by contrast, right after me, flying down the hill, was downhill04.  that boy can ski!  i can't believe how well everyone was skiing last night. 

looks like the bumps kept getting better and better as the night went on.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2008)

WTF, it didnt look like that when i was there.




o3jeff said:


> You need to list who is wearing what color.



no kidding.   hard to even pick out the regulars.

Jay was killing it in the afternoon before it even got good.  I knew he was gonna go off when the bumps got soft.

who is the dude in the red jacket and olive (?) pants.  very nice.   everyone looked good actually.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2008)

here is a very quick attempt at identifying almost everyone.
names in lower left of the pic.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 20, 2008)

Very good day/night indeed.  Enjoyed flailing away and watching how it should be done...Still chuckling over the tip someone gave me to be a T-Rex to keep the hands in front and quiet- good visual though.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Downhill04. He was ripping it, and had been there since 10AM. Definitely a contender.



Let's not forget the dude had back surgery to remove a disk this summer/fall. Doesn't seem to be slowing him down, evidenced by the 270 face plant.




2knees said:


> who is the dude in the red jacket and olive (?) pants.  very nice.   everyone looked good actually.



Madroch.



Madroch said:


> Very good day/night indeed.  Enjoyed flailing away and watching how it should be done...Still chuckling over the tip someone gave me to be a T-Rex to keep the hands in front and quiet- good visual though.



You don't give yourself enough credit. You were ripping last night. Welcome back to the sport!







I knew I was back seat all night, but holy moly.... :roll: :blink:


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice, guys! Looks like an epic day!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2008)

Madroch said:


> Very good day/night indeed.  Enjoyed flailing away and watching how it should be done...Still chuckling over the tip someone gave me to be a T-Rex to keep the hands in front and quiet- good visual though.



:lol:  that would be me.  rooooooooar!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 20, 2008)

I think Greg made me the beneficiary of some kind editing, I spent most of the night well back, but hey, I'll take it..Roooar.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2008)

my son and i just watched greg's movie.  i jokingly said something to my wife about pow.  the next words out of my son's mouth was "pow pow."


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work on the video Greg.  Thanks for editing out all my tumbles.  

Really, really nice night to be out there!  Great skiing by all.  Madroch, you definitely weren't skiing like a guy who's just getting back into it!  I was having a lot of fun with my feeble air attempts, the soft landings really made me more willing push it a bit more.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> my son and i just watched greg's movie.  i jokingly said something to my wife about pow.  the next words out of my son's mouth was "pow pow."



That's AWESOME!  Good kid right there! 8)


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 20, 2008)

First let me say I had a blast skiing with everyone. You guys were all ripping!!!

Second let me say WTF was I thinking. I feel like a 107 year old man today. Everything hurts. I must say my neck if feeling rather nice after that 270 face plan :smile:

Who know maybe I will make it back for the night session tonight. What time you getting there Pat?


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 20, 2008)

Best part of the day was watching Johnny blast full speed onto the temptor bumps. That guy is friggen NUTS!!!! Had a blast skiing with him thought. Have to do it again real soon.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 20, 2008)

I did ski most of last year, albet 99% was with beginner kids on Toms treat and canyon.  Couple of nights on Temptor late season, worked in.  This year, I get a night a week sans kids, so I am looking to really tighten it up.  Watching and following Downhill04 and others was definately a great help, and they serve as nice comparison and something to work towards. Getting forward and depressing the tips down into the next trough is what I need to work on, as well as picking a straighter line and working in some speed.  

Speaking of speed, Johnnypoach is nuts, end of story.  His first bonzai was something I have never witnessed before.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> First let me say I had a blast skiing with everyone. You guys were all ripping!!!
> 
> Second let me say WTF was I thinking. I feel like a 107 year old man today. Everything hurts. I must say my neck if feeling rather nice after that 270 face plan :smile:
> 
> Who know maybe I will make it back for the night session tonight. What time you getting there Pat?



should be there between 6 and 7.

cant wait for this bump comp.  My money is on either you, mrmagic or mondeo.  this should be fun to watch.

actually, i gotta throw johnnypoach into that group.  he was close last year.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2008)

Who's at 1:40 carrying all the speed? JP?


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> cant wait for this bump comp.  My money is on either you, mrmagic or mondeo.  this should be fun to watch.



You're in the running of course too. I suspect that there will be some sleepers coming out of the woodwork though. There was a dude carrying speed through those bumps last night that I'm not sure any of could match. Not WC bump style, just aggressive skiing. Maybe it was Highway Star? :idea:



o3jeff said:


> Who's at 1:40 carrying all the speed? JP?



Johnnypoach. That was his second run at it. The first time he carried momentum off the flats and flew into the bumps at ludicrous speed with powhunter yelling, "don't slow down pussy!" :lol: Hilarious. That and when Jay took the phone from me when 2knees called and simply said, "hey bitch!" have to be the lines of the night. Good times.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> . There was a dude carrying speed through those bumps last night that I'm not sure any of could match. Not WC bump style, just aggressive skiing. .



And then someone told JP that guy was trying to show him up, so JP did a 3rd Bonzai run down Temptor to out do that guy with a Ski Patroler right there just shaking his head.

Last night was a blast, but my legs are paying for it this morning. During my last run my right thigh started to cramp up and my left leg was like jello. I think I fell 6 or 7 times that last run in the Temptor bumps. I think the cramp was from not drinking enough. If I am up for it I many try to make it out Sunday evening

back to shoveling......my snow blower won't start


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> And then someone told JP that guy was trying to show him up, so JP did a 3rd Bonzai run down Temptor to out do that guy with a Ski Patroler right there just shaking his head.



That was good too. After we pointed him out to JP, he got this crazed look in his eye and chased after him. Didn't he have an impact with some poor guy's partial yard sale debris too?



MR. evil said:


> Last night was a blast, but my legs are paying for it this morning. During my last run my right thigh started to cramp up and my left leg was like jello. I think I fell 6 or 7 times that last run in the Temptor bumps. I think the cramp was from not drinking enough. If I am up for it I many try to make it out Sunday evening



We were all commenting on your last run there that you were cooked. Good times!



MR. evil said:


> back to shoveling......my snow blower won't start



I came home to a 90% clear driveway last night, thanks to my wife who did a pass with the snowthrower and a neighbor who hit it with the plow on his quad. It only took me an hour or so to do the rest of the shoveling which is good because the body is a little tight today. Overall, I feel pretty good though.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 20, 2008)

JP always has a crazed look in his eye.....but I know what you mean, when that guy was pointed out to JP he looked more crazed than ussual.

I was cooked about 2 or 3 runs before my last one. I knew that last run was going to be bad as my leg was already starting to cramp at the top of Temptor. Atleast the snow was soft and the falls didn't hurt.


----------



## rueler (Dec 20, 2008)

gotta get out there again with you guys...SOON!  I'm pissed I missed the "Johnnypoach Show"!!! Hopefully next time I can stay longer. 

Everybody looked really good out there, Madroch impressed me most because he's been out of the game so long. His runs looked smoother every time down...the rest of the crew are borderline professional bump skiers...it's evident you guys (CLITS) put a lot of work into your bump skiing...you all ripped all night!


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

rueler said:


> the rest of the crew are borderline professional bump skiers...



Ha ha ha. :lol: Hackjob posers is more like it....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha ha ha. :lol: Hackjob posers is more like it....



x2


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> should be there between 6 and 7.
> 
> cant wait for this bump comp.  My money is on either you, mrmagic or mondeo.  this should be fun to watch.
> 
> actually, i gotta throw johnnypoach into that group.  he was close last year.



Um hello I was doing everthing in my power to keep up with you and I was rather unsuccessful. You blew my doors off.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2008)

out the door now.  should be on skis by 7:00


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice too meet everyone last night, definitely had a great time making turns. As usual nice job on the video Greg! 

Although my "on hill" obligations are kicking into high gear both Rueler and myself will be up at Sundown on 1/18 and 2/07 for CYSL ski races so feel free to search us out an check out some of the ski racing action.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2008)

wow, you guys got some great snow up there.  awesome.


----------



## Mikey1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Good to see some old familiar faces last night, and also meet some new ones! That was quite a talented group assembled. Looking forward to more, will be back at Sundown Sunday morning for some more pow!


----------

